# Alla riga tre



## Tobago

Ciao a tutti!
Sto facendo l'analisi di un testo letterario e, a volte, faccio delle citazioni. Per introdurle posso dire :
- alla riga tre ?
- alla riga terza ?
- alla terza riga ?
Una grammatica mi indica che la seconda espressione è l'unica accettabile. 
E' così?


----------



## Crisidelm

"Alla terza riga" è senz'altro la forma corretta. "Alla riga tre" non è sbagliata, ma piu' colloquiale e elementare.


----------



## Tobago

Grazie mille ! e buona sera !


----------



## Salegrosso

Se devi citare solo la terza e la sesta riga, ok. 
Ma se devi citare anche la cinquantaciquesima, la quarantasettesima e la ventinovesima, non sarebbe male dire: alla riga 55, alla riga 47, alla riga 29. 
Anzi, a me pare piu' "scientifico", e non elementare.


----------



## Crisidelm

"Elementare" non nel senso di "da scuola elementare", nel senso di "semplice".


----------



## Tobago

In effetti, si tratta di un testo lungo e mi sembrava un po' pesante l'uso sistematico dei numerali ordinali in -esimo. 
Aspetto eventuali altri sviluppi !


----------



## Crisidelm

Come dicevo, è piu' semplice, quindi se devi usare tale forma molto spesso, è consigliabile.


----------



## Tobago

Per essere più precisa, dovrò presentare la mia analisi per un esame orale. Non mi posso permettere di usare un linguaggio colloquiale.  Cosa mi consigli in questa situazione?


----------



## Crisidelm

Credo che accetteranno anche questa forma senza problemi


----------



## Tobago

Grazie di nuovo !


----------



## Crisidelm

Toulon? Avevo un'amica originaria di Toulon...studi in Francia o in Italia?


----------



## Tobago

In Francia (quasi)... cioè all'università di Nizza !


----------



## gabrigabri

Ciao, io userei anche:

Nella terza riga ...
Nella riga numero 1234


----------



## Tobago

La cosa si sta complicando ! I casi sono veramente troppi !


----------



## gabrigabri

Tobago said:


> La cosa si sta complicando ! I casi sono veramente troppi !




Se parli bene come scrivi non dovresti avere problemi!!


----------



## Tobago

Grazie ! Ma posso sforzarmi quanto voglio , alla fine resto sempre una francese e certi errori sono inevitabili !


----------

